# Dog Brothers Gathering 2009



## Hawke (Sep 17, 2010)

This is last year's Gathering.

[yt]WVhZBDgcUxQ[/yt]


----------



## Xael (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, I plan on going to the 2011 gathering. I can't wait.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Sep 27, 2010)

I've been a huge fan of what the Dog brothers are doing for over 14 years now, I've said it when I first saw it and I still say it now, WOW!

This is too intense and hardcore for me though but my hats off to these guys, I have total awe and respect for anyone who takes it to that level.


----------



## Mider1985 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are there any Dog Brothers in Martial Talk?


----------



## KaraZenpoMan (Feb 16, 2011)

It would be very cool to talk to some of those guys about their first Gathering.  I'd like to try that sometime, but LA is on the other coast.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not a Dog Brother but I just attended my first Gathering this past Sunday.  It was a transformational experience- I would highly recommend it to anyone who wants to test themselves, I learned as much in 1 day about myself and my training as I have in 20 years in the dojo.

My background is Hawaiian Kempo (Kara-Ho) and Aikido, no stickfighting or FMA experience except a couple seminars 15+ years ago.  If I can do it then you can to-

See you next year!


----------



## robb805 (Sep 22, 2011)

Much respect. That's some intense stuff!!


----------

